# dilation and contractions



## first_time_ma

how long where you dilated before you started having contractions?have been having pre-term contractions for awahile and im just not sure when to go in.


----------



## jennijunni

If you are having regular contractions and you are only 32 weeks pregnant, you need to go to the hospital to make sure you are not going into preterm labor. You cannot let nature take its course on a 32 weeker. Call your doctor.


----------



## first_time_ma

dr has known he checked and im still only 2 cm dilated. but have been for 3 weeks now, and contractions are still only 15 mins apart, constistant but not getting closer.he said if they are 10 mins or closer to go ahead and go in. or if waters go. just wondering how long this can last.


----------



## americanmade

I am 37 weeks pregnant and my baby has been head down since 28 weeks. I've been having the same issue but this is my second baby, last time I didn't have any contractions with my 1st because I got inducedwith this pregnancy I'm having contractions 15 mins apart and stabbing pains in my cervix/vagina and lots of pressure in my rectum...I know tmi but I don't have a clue why I'm having the stabbing pains?? Do you feel that as well? My doc said I am 2 cm dilated last week and 50% effaced and that I might deliver this week? So I'm keeping my fingers crossed! If u have those symptoms too id be glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## tucker07

i started having contractions at 3cm and 75% effaced.


----------



## first_time_ma

yes i am having the same pains. im not sure what they are from when i told ob about this he said it may just be lo moving lower but he cant know for sure. and the pressure on your rectum i understand its so uncomfortable to even sit sometimes now. i cant wait till lo is here.


----------



## babytyme

I had pre term contractions/labour at 32 weeks and was in hospital for 2 days. Was given Nifedipine/adalat to stop contractions and steroids for babys lungs to mature just in case. Went home on bed rest and have been doing well, just 2cm dilated at my 36 wk appointment.

Are you on bedrest or medication to stop the contractions? Could be irritable uterus if the contractions are not dilating you any further? Hope your little one hangs in there for a few more weeks, 33 wks is preterm.


----------

